# Music for Open House Slideshow



## Soraiden (Sep 23, 2005)

I am using ProShow Gold to create a photo slideshow for a relative's high school open house.  I'd like to sync music to the show...something not too overbearing as the show will be playing off to the side, on a projector throughout the afternoon/evening, but a few songs that "relate" to the photos.  All of her senior portraits will be in the show...even some of the blooper ones that we didn't select for her portfolio.  Other photos are just of her at dances, etc.

Looking for music about memories, friends, photos even.  Subtle sounds, but meaningful.

Any song suggestions?

Choosing wedding music is easier than this!  lol


----------



## Soraiden (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe I put this in the wrong section?  LOL...oh wells.

Well, here are some that I ended up using, incase anyone ever finds themselves looking for the same answers...

Tried to get a "mix" of music...for young & old.  Pretty happy with it so far...

LeAnn Womack, I Hope You Dance
Greenday, The Time of Your Life
Martina McBride, In My Daughters Eyes
Third Eye Blind, Graduate
Stevie Wonder, Isn't She Lovely
Trace Adkins, Then They Do
Vitamin C, The Graduation Song
Eva Cassidy, Fields of Gold
Beatles, I Get by With a Little Help from My Friends
Paul Anka, The Times of Your Life
and...That's What Friends are For...not sure who sang this version, but it's a faster one.


----------

